# Need an IH 766 drivetrain expert!



## jsupple90 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing an IH 766 diesel project tractor. The engine starts up great and purrs like a kitten, and the tractor is in overall good shape. Also, I already know that the T/A will need replaced, as the seller says it worked only on the direct drive side and not the torque side. 

But, here's where I need the expert. Something is wrong in the drivetrain somewhere, and I don't really know what the issue might be. The seller says that he was using it in the field, he turned around at the end of the row, and after he started back in the other direction it just "stopped moving forward" according to him. I asked him to clarify, and he said that the tractor didn't die, the motor was just spinning and the tractor wasn't moving. After I started her up when I looked at her, I tried putting her in all the forward gears. With the T/A on the direct drive side, it would act like it wanted to move the tractor for a split second, but then would make a "popping" noise from the rear end (I think) and just free spin after that.

Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong in the drivetrain to cause these symptoms? I assume it is not something as simple as a bad clutch, but I'm unsure. Also, could it be that the T/A did finally totally shoot craps on the direct drive side as well, and it just seems like the noise is coming from farther back in the tractor?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I think I can pick up the tractor for about $1750, but I don't want to get myself into a project where I'd be dumping a lot of money into it after I purchased it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum jsupple90! I can tell you one thing for sure......if you purchase pretty much any resto-project tractor.......you WILL dump a lot of money into it. 

The problem does sound like the T/A finally let go altogether but it could also be pieces from the T/A fell down into the transmission and caused problems. At the minimum, it sounds like you may be buying a rebuilt T/A. 

A broken axle or spider gears could also show the symptoms you mentioned. You won't know for sure until you open things up and have a look. If the rest of the tractor is in good shape, I think I would try offering $1250 and see what the owners comes back with. 

On another note, I wish we had more folks here who were knowledgable about these IH tractors. I am kinda limited. I know there are a few folks who read this board that are also Red Power members. Perhaps one of them will jump in with some better ideas and more informed advice.


----------



## jsupple90 (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone else have any ideas, or does everyone pretty much agree with what has been posted?


----------

